# Seguimento Sul - Março 2021



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2021 às 13:59)

Boas,
Março começa com um dia típico de primavera. Nevoeiro pela manhã que depressa levantou e após isso, céu limpo até ao meio dia. Agora de tarde vai surgindo alguma convecção, pouco significativa de momento. Temperatura amena.

Como isto é tudo uma lotaria, vai-se vendo o que aparece!

Mínima de *5,2ºC*.

*17,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 14:48)

A manhã começou com nevoeiro, mas depressa o sol apareceu.

17ºC agora e o céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado, algumas nuvens mais escuras dispersas, tempo mesmo tipico de trovoadas.


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 16:28)

Tirei a foto para uma célula que estava a rondar e 5min depois o diluvio com algumas pedrinhas de granizo à mistura


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 16:38)

vamm disse:


> Tirei a foto para uma célula que estava a rondar e 5min depois o diluvio com algumas pedrinhas de granizo à mistura



Esta célula estava em desenvolvimento às 16h20, movimento lento de NNE, poderá ter crescido mais:


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> Esta célula estava em desenvolvimento às 16h20, movimento lento de NNE, poderá ter crescido mais:



E bem... foi 30minutinhos de chuva boa


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 16:54)

vamm disse:


> Tirei a foto para uma célula que estava a rondar e 5min depois o diluvio com algumas pedrinhas de granizo à mistura



Às 16h30 a célula apresentou o seu eco mais forte, laranja mesmo:





Há um eixo central de células em desenvolvimento que se estende desde a latitude de Avis/Mora até Monchique, e ainda tem expressão ao largo da costa sul e na direcção de Portalegre:


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2021 às 17:26)

Impressionante o que chove em Aljustel
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-aljustrel/


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 18:18)

A N daqui, zona de Panóias/Aljustrel, muito negro e vê-se que chove bem


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 18:57)

Volta a chover e está completamente de noite, mas nada de trovões, só mesmo esta chuva grada


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2021 às 18:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Impressionante o que chove em Aljustel
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-aljustrel/



43,5mm em Aljustrel, segundo a tua estação.

Também parece estar a chover bem na albufeira do Monte da Rocha, que ainda está a 29,7%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2021 às 19:49)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algum sol a partir do meio da tarde, caiu umas pingas pela hora de almoço, mas pelas 2h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro que durou pouco mais de 30 segundos mas não deu para acumular nada, talvez 0.5/0.6 mm. 

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 11.1ºC


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2021 às 19:52)

AnDré disse:


> 43,5mm em Aljustrel, segundo a tua estação.
> 
> Também parece estar a chover bem na albufeira do Monte da Rocha, que ainda está a 29,7%.


Engraçado como vocês dizem todos "ainda está a"... mas acham mesmo que tem chovido muito aqui?  Deviam de dizer, como todos nós aqui dizemos, "já está a 29.7%". Que para nós é uma alegria, porque apesar de ter chovido bem, não choveu assim tanto quanto tem chovido no resto do país. Estávamos com 13% em Janeiro. Estamos muito melhor agora do que em Março do ano passado  isso sim é de comemorar.

Por Ourique continua a chover fraco/moderado. Parece que a célula estacionou aqui um bocadinho


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2021 às 21:29)

Boas,
Tal como já se esperava, não surgiu nada de especial por estas bandas. Se surgisse uma situação destas no verão, com o calor acumulado, provavelmente formavam-se potentes células. 
Ainda se formaram algumas células na zona de Castelo de Vide e Marvão, mas não atingiram grandes intensidades.
Algumas formações mais significativas no quadrante NE e Leste ao final do dia:





Algumas células também para SW, mas mal se viam com as poeiras. 

*9,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2021 às 22:25)

43,5mm acumulados em Aljustrel


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2021 às 23:42)

vamm disse:


> Engraçado como vocês dizem todos "ainda está a"... mas acham mesmo que tem chovido muito aqui?  Deviam de dizer, como todos nós aqui dizemos, "já está a 29.7%". Que para nós é uma alegria, porque apesar de ter chovido bem, não choveu assim tanto quanto tem chovido no resto do país. Estávamos com 13% em Janeiro. Estamos muito melhor agora do que em Março do ano passado  isso sim é de comemorar.
> 
> Por Ourique continua a chover fraco/moderado. Parece que a célula estacionou aqui um bocadinho


Dizemos "ainda está a..." porque queremos que esteja mais cheia, 100% de preferência  Penso que tenha sido isso que o @AnDré tenha querido dizer: "ainda bem que está a chover bem porque a albufeira só está a 29,7 % e muita água é precisa para encher ainda mais." 

Isto não desdenhando o facto de já estar muito mais cheia agora do que estava em janeiro, claro


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2021 às 01:51)

Poucos aguaceiros localizados mas dos bons:


No entanto, nas EMA's oficiais, praticamente zero acumulado em toda a Região Sul. As opiniões de "vizinhos" quanto ao que choveu nos quintais deles podem ser muito contraditórias, mas cabe-nos a nós ver a imagem geral e compreender que não se fazem previsões em meteorologia "quintal a quintal".

*43 mm* entre as *16h40 e as 17h40* aproximadamente, em Aljustrel.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2021 às 20:56)

Boas,
Mais um dia com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento, mas não há energia suficiente para gerar mais do que isso. 
Para Leste é que havia formações mais significativas:





Ainda começou a aparecer uma nuvem pileu, mas depressa se dissipou.




As típicas residentes da torre  e começam também já por aqui andam andorinhas. 





Céu ameaçador ao final do dia com uma mistura de poeiras notável. 





Devem ter surgido alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas com o radar de Coruche off, nem aparecem. 

Máx: *18,6ºC*
Min: *6,3ºC*

Tatual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2021 às 10:12)

Muito vento de sul, bastante poeira no ar e 15ºC


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2021 às 14:28)

Boas,
Carradas de poeira é o que resume o dia de hoje. Alguns cumulus, mas nada de especial e temperatura amena.
Alguma imprevisibilidade em relação à chuva de sexta-feira porque alguns modelos tão depressa colocam mais a norte, como mais para sul. No entanto, a maioria coloca a precipitação a passar de NW para SE mais a oeste por isso é provável que mais uma vez esta zona fique à margem. Nas últimas 3 semanas, todos os eventos de precipitação têm passado ao lado.  Bem, pior seria se não tivesse chovido nada de jeito nos meses anteriores. Ainda ontem vi uma foto dos campos em 2019 por esta altura e mal havia verde.

Mínima de* 7,0ºC*.

*19,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2021 às 19:57)

Boa noite,
Dia com algumas poeiras, e mais alguma nebulosidade de evolução durante a tarde.
Amanhã, e principalmente, sexta-feira há possibilidade de aguaceiros pontuais, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2021 às 20:01)

Boa noite

Hoje estou a reportar da zona de Arraiolos, e o dia por cá começou fresco, e com muito orvalho, mas por volta da hora de almoço o sol, ainda aqueceu um pouco, mesmo estando o céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2021 às 21:06)

obviamente não vai chover.

atmosfera carregada de pó.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2021 às 22:03)

Agreste disse:


> obviamente não vai chover.
> 
> atmosfera carregada de pó.


Vendo pelos modelos, diria que sim - que vai chover e bem no Sotavento durante os próximos dias, Faro incluído. A frente promete em muitos sentidos, veremos no que dá!


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2021 às 09:55)

Felizmente ou infelizmente não conseguimos ter uma depressão que se fixe a sudoeste de Sagres e varra a seca de vez ! Temos tido cut-off's mas sempre muito rápidas com um ou outro evento localizado mais intenso. Esta cut-off não fica atrás...talvez a zona com mais precipitação seja o litoral oeste/sul, algumas zonas do Barlavento e mesmo baixo Alentejo interior. Não vejo grande coisa para o sotavento litoral e Algarve em geral...parece que a instabilidade passará mais a norte no caldeirão.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
13ºC, sol, céu "limpo" e muitaaa poeira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 11:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Felizmente ou infelizmente não conseguimos ter uma depressão que se fixe a sudoeste de Sagres e varra a seca de vez ! Temos tido cut-off's mas sempre muito rápidas com um ou outro evento localizado mais intenso. Esta cut-off não fica atrás...talvez a zona com mais precipitação seja o litoral oeste/sul, algumas zonas do Barlavento e mesmo baixo Alentejo interior. *Não vejo grande coisa para o sotavento litoral e Algarve em geral...parece que a instabilidade passará mais a norte no caldeirão.*


Não sei onde foste buscar essa informação, mas não é isso que vejo nos modelos em geral...


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 12:57)

15.5ºC, vento moderado, nota-se que há muitas nuvens no céu, mas a poeira é tanta que deixa tudo muito baço. Quando começar a chover deve ser pequeno lamaçal


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 13:41)

Até agora, depressão/cut-off: 0 , crista poeirenta: 1.





Mas ainda falta muita "luta"!



Hoje às 10h54:


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2021 às 14:10)

e então?
como vai a chuva.


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 15:15)

Eco fortíssimo a entrar na costa Vicentina a norte de Santo André.
Vai fazer estragos.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2021 às 15:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei onde foste buscar essa informação, mas não é isso que vejo nos modelos em geral...


Consultei o arome na aemet hoje de manhã...fiz um resumo por alto da minha interpretação...entretanto já mudou um pouco...


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 15:57)

Deve ter chovido imenso na zona do carvalhal e comporta, não existem estações lá. Vamos ver se Alcácer do Sal vai levar com essa chuvada.
Mas Grândola pelos vistos vai ter muita chuva, a bacia do sado agradece.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 15:58)

Praia do Malhão, Odemira, 18ºC, vento fraco e começa a chover grado e lama agora.

Foto direção praia do malhão  e ilha do pessegueiro/porto côvo... muita poeira!


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2021 às 16:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Consultei o arome na aemet hoje de manhã...fiz um resumo por alto da minha interpretação...entretanto já mudou um pouco...


Vi o arome no ipma agora e há previsão de uma língua de instabilidade forte a cruzar a serra do  caldeirão/baixo Alentejo que toca o extremo do sotavento ( Castro Marim/Vila R. S.António) já no final à saída para Espanha(frente fria). Depois mais alguma instabilidade a entrar no Algarve central no que  me parece ser o flanco nordeste da depressão com uma entrada de sul/sueste à medida que a cut'off se posiciona se desloca a sul do Algarve


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 16:15)

Em toda a zona assinalada deve ter caído imensa chuva, essencialmente zona de arrozais, mas outras culturas não devem de ter gostado desta chuva.
O açude de Vale de coelheiros esteve na mira!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2021 às 17:19)

Boas,
Aviso Amarelo alargado ao Distrito de Portalegre, como já estava à espera porque os modelos têm estado a colocar acumulados mais significativos aqui para a região nas últimas runs. No entanto, tudo dependerá da posição do núcleo da depressão que nestas situações, um pequeno desvio pode fazer a diferença. O modelo harmonie da AEMET, por exemplo, não coloca nada de precipitação significativa e pode acertar. Nowcasting é a palavra correta para as próximas horas. 

Dia de céu muito nublado e a quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera tem sido uma coisa descomunal, mal se vê o horizonte. 

A zona a Oeste e Sudoeste de Alcácer do Sal tem estado a receber uma valente carga de água, segundo o radar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2021 às 18:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Aviso Amarelo alargado ao Distrito de Portalegre, como já estava à espera porque os modelos têm estado a colocar acumulados mais significativos aqui para a região nas últimas runs. No entanto, tudo dependerá da posição do núcleo da depressão que nestas situações, um pequeno desvio pode fazer a diferença. O modelo harmonie da AEMET, por exemplo, não coloca nada de precipitação significativa e pode acertar. Nowcasting é a palavra correta para as próximas horas.
> 
> Dia de céu muito nublado e a quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera tem sido uma coisa descomunal, mal se vê o horizonte.
> ...


Já está a chover bem em Alcácer 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alcacer-do-sal/


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 20:08)

Por aqui já chove moderado a forte e com algum vento


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 20:48)

A bacia do Mira e a Albufeira da Barragem de Santa Clara agradecem esta chuvada.
Infelizmente não existem estações ativas nessa zona.

A ver vamos se a cota dá um pulo nos próximos dias.





*Ao dia de hoje 04/03/2021 a cota está nos 114.74*


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 20:50)

A chover bem ainda, a trovoada também já começou por aqui, pelo menos 4 trovões audiveis já


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2021 às 21:51)

3 horas em aviso de chuva...
nem pinga de água.

isto é ridículo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2021 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Em Arraiolos sigo neste momento com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 22:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já está a chover bem em Alcácer
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alcacer-do-sal/



Excelente acumulado, a EMA do IPMA ainda vem atrás mas falta-lhe a última hora. Não há nada como os dados em tempo real . No entanto o IPMA tem melhorado um pouco, embora ainda espere por vezes mais de uma hora pelos dados horários de todas as estações.


vamm disse:


> A chover bem ainda, a trovoada também já começou por aqui, pelo menos 4 trovões audiveis já



As células perderam força pouco antes de passarem em Ourique.
Aliás, para sul, Algarve, a actividade perdeu organização, está dispersa em células que embora produzam certamente bons acumulados muito locais, não chegam a todo o lado...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2021 às 22:35)

Precipitação acumulada até as 22h30


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 22:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até as 22h30



Notável o acumulado de Alcácer, e neste momento pode aumentar ainda mais com a passagem da célula-mãe daquela massa de nuvens: estará sobre Alcácer daqui a 5 minutos ou menos:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2021 às 22:41)

Relâmpago a Sul/SW. Parece haver um eco mais intenso a oeste de Elvas.

Célula pequena, mas potente perto de Alcácer que também já tem descargas.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 22:44)

A descarregar bem, mas bem! Depois de um periodo sem chuva, agora está a cair grande chuvada


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Relâmpago a Sul/SW. Parece haver um eco mais intenso a oeste de Elvas.
> 
> Célula pequena, mas potente perto de Alcácer que também já tem descargas.





vamm disse:


> A descarregar bem, mas bem! Depois de um periodo sem chuva, agora está a cair grande chuvada



Momentaneamente só com o radar de Arouca


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2021 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Notável o acumulado de Alcácer, e neste momento pode aumentar ainda mais com a passagem da célula-mãe daquela massa de nuvens: estará sobre Alcácer daqui a 5 minutos ou menos:


Já está a descarregar bem
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alcacer-do-sal/


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 22:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já está a descarregar bem
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alcacer-do-sal/



A puxar o vento para a célula, de nordeste.

E com actividade eléctrica:





Aquela descarga positiva (vermelho) teve quatro ramificações nuvem-nuvem um pouco a sul.

Que pena não estar a ver a Webcam nessa altura.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2021 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> A puxar o vento para a célula, de nordeste.
> 
> E com actividade eléctrica:
> 
> ...


A webcam de Alcácer do Sal ainda só está minuto a minuto


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 23:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A webcam de Alcácer do Sal ainda só está minuto a minuto



42,3 mm !

E porque a parte mais intensa passou ligeiramente de raspão a Oeste da Vila.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 23:24)

Desculpem-me mas ... 

Lá vamos nós outra vez...


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 23:32)

*A zona de Quarteira a ser fustigada. Alcácer teve um máximo de rate de 17.2 e passou os 40 m/m hoje.*


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 23:38)




----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2021 às 23:42)

Falta "power"! A trovoada morreu aqui à porta. Um período de chuva forte que rapidamente passou a chuva moderada. Melhor que nada!


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2021 às 23:44)

começou e acabou o alerta amarelo.

um aguaceiro perdido na noite.
nem chegou a 2mm.


----------



## Redfish (4 Mar 2021 às 23:55)

Aqui basicamente foram 3 horas de chuva com trovoada associada  que devem ter rendido acumulados na ordem dos 15 a 25 mm.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 23:57)

LMMS disse:


>







trovoadas disse:


> Falta "power"! A trovoada morreu aqui à porta. Um período de chuva forte que rapidamente passou a chuva moderada. Melhor que nada!



Então e as fotos?


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2021 às 23:57)

Chove forte agora mas sem trovoada!
Pelo radar , no Algarve só chove por Quarteira/Almancil/Loulé e algo na região de Faro!


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 00:06)

LMMS disse:


>


 Quase que chegou aos 10m/m


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2021 às 00:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Chove forte agora mas sem trovoada!
> Pelo radar , no Algarve só chove por Quarteira/Almancil/Loulé e algo na região de Faro!


A esta hora certas estações devem ter uns 200 mm numa Hora..


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2021 às 00:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A esta hora certas estações devem ter uns 200 mm numa Hora..


A minha marca 0mm A da discórdia chegou aos 12mm...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 00:13)

A chuva onde ela faz falta (não é no litoral que se enchem albufeiras):









Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A esta hora certas estações devem ter uns 200 mm numa Hora..



Com esta situação?


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2021 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> A chuva onde ela faz falta (não é no litoral que se enchem albufeiras):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece me que o evento se adiantou..
 Esta linha estava prevista para as 6h da manhã apenas


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2021 às 01:16)

Trovoada neste momento entre Serpa e Mértola


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2021 às 01:24)

Por aqui tudo calmo agora, mas pelo radar o interior e o Algarve estão a levar uma dose valente...


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 01:37)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo agora, mas pelo radar o interior e o Algarve estão a levar uma dose valente...



Vamos ver se as bacias das ribeiras que abastecem Odeleite e Beliche vão encher, parece que vai no bom caminho. E o Alqueva já está a receber!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2021 às 02:32)

Espetacular como a frente se regenerou após passar a longitude de Faro:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2021 às 02:46)

Parece estar a chegar aqui mais molho, vamos ver no que dá. Já com 4.4mm acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 02:58)

Agora é a vez de Mora levar uma carga de água.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 03:05)

Forte linha de instabilidade na zona oeste do distrito. O aviso amarelo acaba agora, mas devia ser prolongado. 

*21.6mm* em Mértola (Vale Formoso) entre a 1h e as 2h. 
Netatmo em Vila Nova da Cacela com *18mm* em 1 hora. Passou por lá uma valente célula. 

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada. Já deu para limpar o pó dos últimos dias.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 03:46)

Que chuvada! 

Infelizmente, tendo em conta a direção da frente, a estação de referência não me vai dar uma grande ideia do que chove por aqui visto estar mais para leste. Atualmente nem sequer acumula. A netatmo é que me podia dar uma ideia melhor, mas não reporta dados neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 04:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece me que o evento se adiantou..
> Esta linha estava prevista para as 6h da manhã apenas



Às 00h de hoje, dia 5, esta análise frontal identifica a linha como sendo ainda a frente fria e/ou oclusa, entre Faro e VRSA:





Efectivamente, a previsão mais recente da posição desta linha, a 24 horas de distância e publicada às 4h41 de ontem dia 4, baseada na saída de modelo das 00h, colocava-a um pouco antes de Faro:





Mas nesta previsão a linha é identificada como uma linha de instabilidade não frontal, ou seja, a frente fria teria desaparecido. Curiosamente a posição desta linha na previsão coincide muito bem com o que se observou no radar às 00h de hoje:





Para as 6h de hoje dia 5, a última previsão, a 24 horas, mostra a frente desfeita em duas linhas de instabilidade, uma que segue para norte e outra que se afasta para Leste:





Nesta altura, às 4h15, está numa posição a caminho de algo parecido com a previsão, mas ainda aparenta estar inteira, não segmentada em duas linhas:


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2021 às 07:51)

aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.

pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...

o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2021 às 09:00)

Agreste disse:


> aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.
> 
> pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...
> 
> o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.



Não sei o que se passa contigo ultimamente..... sinceramente! 
Os avisos funcionam por distritos não por concelhos. Se até à zona de Tavira onde existem EMA os registos rondam os 6 a 10 mm, em parte do Sotavento temos registos assinaláveis entre 20 a 35 mm. 
As barragens de Beliche o Odeleite vão sofrer mais um upgrade no volume armazenado. 
Fevereiro chegou aos 125 a 150 % do normal de precipitação... e provavelmente no final de Fevereiro estaremos em classe de chuva fraca a moderada, e portanto é impossível que se venha a estar em classe de seca moderada. 
Há pelos menos uns 10 anos que não temos as barragens tão cheias como este ano!


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2021 às 09:29)

Agreste disse:


> aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.
> 
> pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...
> 
> o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.



Como não choveu no teu quintal já não houve evento... Agreste, se andasses por aqui há dois dias compreendia este post, mas andas aqui desde 2007 e ainda não sabes como são estas situações?


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2021 às 09:53)

Choveu muito no interior a norte de Loulé pois a ribeira de Quarteira na ponte do Barão (perto da foz em Vilamoura) leva uma boa cheia! Pelas imagens de radar não se viu nada de especial...Dá a entender que há ali uma "sombra" no radar pois é ali numa zona próxima ao radar em que de repente parece que desapareceu a frente.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2021 às 10:11)

Agreste disse:


> aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.
> 
> pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...
> 
> o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.


@Agreste  nem sempre passa tudo por aí
O que referes até é normal em Março e até é provável que venha a ser seco (embora seja permaturo ainda) Fazendo um cômputo geral Faro até está na média este ano. Óbvio que com Março seco talvez a região de Faro e muitos outros locais no Algarve entrem em ligeiro déficit. É sempre difícil uma análise dessas no Algarve...


----------



## Luis Martins (5 Mar 2021 às 10:55)

Agreste disse:


> aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.
> 
> pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...
> 
> o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.


Não sei qual o espanto , tendo em conta que o litoral do Algarve tem um clima semelhante ao Magreb. Não se pode ter sol e temperaturas amenas no Allgarve e chuva tipo Asturias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 11:02)

Digamos que o evento foi um pouco aquém no litoral algarvio - verdade. Mas entre isso e não ter ocorrido evento... sinceramente!  

Aqui estão alguns acumulados do evento, na rede NETATMO: 
- Monte Gordo: 4,4 mm
- Monte Rei: 18,6 mm
- Monte Espírito Santo (Tavira): 9,1 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 15,3 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 10,4 mm
- Olhão: 5 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 1,0 mm
- Cheles: 26,7 mm
- Santa Eulália: 14,8 mm
- Vidigueira: 15,8 mm

Como se pode ver, houve uma grande diferença entre o litoral e o interior. Essa diferença também ocorreu para lá da fronteira: Huelva, por exemplo, acumulou 8 mm, mas um pouco mais a norte, Gibraleón acumulou 22 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2021 às 11:24)

Em Alcoutim, Mértola e afins choveu bem mais... Cerca de 30 mm!


----------



## Illicitus (5 Mar 2021 às 12:02)

Lagos segue com 8.4 mm (Netatmo).

Ontem tinha ficado por 4.2 mm.

Não é muito mas já vai ajudando. Gostava de ver a Bravura subir mais um pouco.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 12:41)

Bom dia,
Período de chuva bastante forte perto das 4 da manhã, tal como reportei, mas nenhuma estação registou esse momento, pois foi uma célula mais localizada segundo o radar. Choveu a noite toda e agora de manhã também tem chovido, embora com algumas pausas.
Hoje o acumulado mais próximo da realidade é o da netatmo porque a chuva tem vindo daquela direção. Segue com *16.4mm*.

*10.2mm* no Recanto, o que também não é nada mau.

Outros:
Portalegre: *13.8mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *16.5mm*
Elvas: *16.7mm*

Tem dado para lavar, regar e talvez aumentar um pouco os caudais dos cursos de água.
A ver se a Barragem do Caia chega aos 80%.

A chuva mais intensa fez a curva ligeiramente a oeste e por isso os acumulados mais elevados estão no Alentejo Central. Quanto mais para Leste, menor o acumulado, tal como se pode ver pela estação do Recanto.
Rede MeteoAlentejo:
Redondo:* 51.6mm*
Vila Viçosa: *39.9mm*
Estremoz: *36.3mm*

Aquela zona tem sido bem beneficiada.

Por agora, vai chovendo de forma moderada. Está fresco,* 10,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2021 às 12:44)

Boas, 14.6mm por aqui, ainda choveu bem à passagem da frente, mas sem trovoada.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2021 às 12:57)




----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2021 às 13:21)

Por aqui, choveu forte com algum granizo depois das 00h rebentou duas bombas aqui ao lado, que foi-se a luz, conheço pessoas que queimaram alguns electrodomésticos devido ao raio que caiu.

Por aqui, acumulou 7 mm. 

A situação foi parecida à madrugada de 30 de Novembro em que a trovoada estava mais a leste do que propriamente na cidade, mas desta vez, os acumulados foram inferiores porque a linha de instabilidade demorou menos tempo, junto á costa choveu menos mas bastava ser mais 3-4 kms para o interior para chover forte, a linha de instabilidade ganhou força a leste de Olhão e isso era mostrado pelos modelos, portanto os modelos estiveram bem e o aviso amarelo foi bem justificado..

Esta estação a NE de mim, acumulou quase 25 mm (24.89 mm), https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4  , esta outra mais a NE registou mais de 30 mm (31.15 mm) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMONCA5  esta em Estiramantens registou mais de 40 mm (42.19 mm) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISANTO52.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2021 às 14:34)

Por aqui já chove bem há coisa de uma hora


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 14:39)

Cenário em Castro Verde:










Por Arronches, vai chovendo fraco. Últimos cartuchos.

*17.9mm *na netatmo. *11.9mm* no Recanto.


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 14:51)

*Estes foram os pontos quentes até agora desta tempestade.
Começou por entrar forte entre a Comporta e Santo André a partir das 15horas, depois ainda chegou a Álcacer com alguma intensidade
De Madrugada foram as zonas de Redondo, Estremoz, Borba, Vila Viçosa e Alandroal (muita desta água vai parar ao Alqueva) e com menos intensidade a Sul a zona que bem precisa de água das bacias de Odeleite e Beliche.

Aqui ficam os acumulados horários no radar de Loulé.*














*Estive aqui entretido a delinear (mais ou menos) as bacias das Albufeira de Odeleite e Beliche, tudo o que chover dentro daquela área, vai alimentar as Albufeiras.



*


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2021 às 15:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Cenário em Castro Verde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, o céu está muito negro para os lados de Castro Verde e Aljustrel. Por aqui já parou de chover e o céu já não está tão carregado


----------



## efcm (5 Mar 2021 às 16:02)

LMMS disse:


> *Estes foram os pontos quentes até agora desta tempestade.
> Começou por entrar forte entre a Comporta e Santo André a partir das 15horas, depois ainda chegou a Álcacer com alguma intensidade
> De Madrugada foram as zonas de Redondo, Estremoz, Borba, Vila Viçosa e Alandroal (muita desta água vai parar ao Alqueva) e com menos intensidade a Sul a zona que bem precisa de água das bacias de Odeleite e Beliche.
> 
> ...


Não conheço profundamente a zona, mas tudo o que chover a oeste da zona delimitada, vai ficar na barragem do Arade, Odelouca ou bravura.

No Algarve existe algum rio/Ribeira importante que não vá dar a uma barragem?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 16:27)

efcm disse:


> Não conheço profundamente a zona, mas tudo o que chover a oeste da zona delimitada, vai ficar na barragem do Arade, Odelouca ou bravura.
> 
> No Algarve existe algum rio/Ribeira importante que não vá dar a uma barragem?


Conheço perfeitamente a zona (parte da minha família é originária do município de Alcoutim e estive dois anos a viver na Corte do Pinto) e posso-te logo dizer duas ribeiras na região que não vão dar a nenhuma barragem: Vascão e Foupana. No entanto, ambas são dos poucos habitats naturais que restam dum peixe de água doce raro e protegido: o saramugo.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2021 às 16:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Conheço perfeitamente a zona (parte da minha família é originária do município de Alcoutim e estive dois anos a viver na Corte do Pinto) e posso-te logo dizer duas ribeiras na região que não vão dar a nenhuma barragem: *Vascão e Foupana.* No entanto, ambas são dos poucos habitats naturais que restam dum peixe de água doce raro e protegido: *o saramugo. *



*o saramugo*


*Saramugo – o Pequeno Guerreiro Pela Sobrevivência das Águas do Guadiana*


O Saramugo (_Anaecypris hispânica_) é o mais pequeno peixe da fauna da bacia do Guadiana. O seu comprimento raramente ultrapassa os 7 cm, sendo que, regra geral, as fêmeas são maiores que o macho. Possuem um corpo estreito, coberto com escamas finas e pequenas de coloração prateada na zona do ventre, castanho-claro na zona dorsal e quase amarelo na lateral, apresentando por vezes reflexos rosados e alguns pontos negros espalhados pelos flancos.
Tem uma reduzida longevidade, de 3 a 4 anos. O que os coloca ainda mais na lista de espécies ameaçadas da Europa correndo o risco de extinção. Foi classificado como “*Criticamente em Perigo*” pelo Novo Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal e como “Em Perigo” pela IUCN Red List of Threatened Species, constando também na lista de espécies da Rede Natura 2000.

É uma espécie endémica da Bacia do Guadiana, não existindo em qualquer outro sistema fluvial; contudo, curiosamente, este peixe nunca foi detectado no troço principal do rio, mas sim em dez das ribeiras afluentes do Guadiana: Xévora, Caia, Álamo, Degebe, Ardila, Chança, Carreiras, *Vascão*, *Foupana* e Odeleite.

O Saramugo tem sofrido uma redução significativa nas últimas duas décadas, particularmente as populações da região central e superior da bacia do Guadiana em território nacional. Esta situação de declínio deve-se à má gestão dos habitats aquáticos e leito dos rios (devastados por incêndios há alguns anos).

Para proteger esta espécie a WWF desenvolveu um projecto de conservação que incluiu:

©
©
· A designação de sítios, por níveis de prioridade, para inclusão na Rede Natura 2000;

· A reabilitação dos cursos de água em que a espécie existe ou tem possibilidade de existir;

· A integração efectiva da conservação da ictiofauna no Plano de Bacia Hidrográfica do rio Guadiana;

· O estabelecimento de colaborações transfronteiriças que promovam uma gestão integrada dos recursos aquáticos.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 16:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Forte linha de instabilidade na zona oeste do distrito. O aviso amarelo acaba agora, mas devia ser prolongado.
> 
> *21.6mm* em Mértola (Vale Formoso) entre a 1h e as 2h.
> Netatmo em Vila Nova da Cacela com *18mm* em 1 hora. Passou por lá uma valente célula.
> ...



O radar mostrava uns ecos laranja a leste de Tavira, mas quem pode confirmar esse valor de Cacela é o nosso colega de fórum @Gil_Algarvio


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 17:15)

frederico disse:


> O radar mostrava uns ecos laranja a leste de Tavira, mas quem pode confirmar esse valor de Cacela é o nosso colega de fórum @Gil_Algarvio


Sim, no período em que a estação que referi registou esse valor, estava a passar no local um eco laranja. 


frederico disse:


> ou uma ribeira que atravessa a serra de Serpa e cujo nome agora não me recordo.


Ribeira de Limas, penso eu.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2021 às 18:08)

https://fb.watch/42bhI-JC9y/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2021 às 18:58)

frederico disse:


> O radar mostrava uns ecos laranja a leste de Tavira, mas quem pode confirmar esse valor de Cacela é o nosso colega de fórum @Gil_Algarvio


Choveu com bastante intensidade durante a madrugada. É bem possível esse valor, mas
Não consigo confirmar o valor pois estou às cegas, a minha estação resolveu deixar de emitir dados :/ 

No entanto logo pela manhã havia ainda muita água em cima dos terrenos e muita marca da água que andou em cima dos passeios e nas estradas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2021 às 19:39)

Por aqui, começou a chover.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2021 às 20:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, no período em que a estação que referi registou esse valor, estava a passar no local um eco laranja.
> 
> Ribeira de Limas, penso eu.


É a Ribeira de Limas sim. Mas nao da para ver o post todo. Que se passa com a Ribeira?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2021 às 20:51)

Boa noite, ontem ainda caiu uma boa chuvada, ao longo de várias horas, em Arraiolos, e hoje era bem visível, os campos todos alagados, e as ribeiras com um aumento exponencial de água.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2021 às 21:09)

efcm disse:


> No Algarve existe algum rio/Ribeira importante que não vá dar a uma barragem?



Al-portel - Gilão
Al-gibre - Vilamoura
Al-jezur
Wad-seixe - Odeceixe.

Oued é a forma francesa de Wad, rio de águas perenes, só corre no tempo das chuvas.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2021 às 21:35)

Resto de dia com céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. Ligeiro aumento do caudal do Rio Caia, mas nada de cheias. 





No entanto, segundo relatos, na zona de Estremoz havia vários cursos de água em leito de cheia. Os acumulados não enganam, de facto. 

Próximos dias secos e a fazer juz ao ditado "Março, marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de verão". 

*10,3ºC* atuais. 
______________________


RedeMeteo disse:


> É a Ribeira de Limas sim. Mas nao da para ver o post todo. Que se passa com a Ribeira?


Nada! Estavam a ser referidas ribeiras no Algarve que não vão dar a nenhuma barragem e também se falou nessa apesar de já não pertencer à região.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2021 às 21:57)




----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2021 às 09:36)

Seca Moderada no Algarve, mais um ano hidrológico falhado.

dias sem chuva - 134
dias com chuva - 59

precipitação total - 310,3 mm
47% da precipitação total ocorreu em 2 dias - 145mm (20 de outubro e 5 de fevereiro)

Outubro - 91,4mm

dias sem chuva - 28
dias com chuva - 3

97% da precipitação ocorreu num único dia 20 (88,9mm)

Novembro - 106,4mm

dias sem chuva - 14
dias com chuva - 16

26% da precipitação ocorreu num único dia 25 (26,9mm)

Dezembro - 12,1mm

dias sem chuva - 23
dias com chuva - 8

41% da precipitação ocorreu num único dia 16 (5mm)

Janeiro - 18,7mm

dias sem chuva - 15
dias com chuva - 16

20% da precipitação ocorreu num único dia 01 (3,8mm)

Fevereiro - 81,7mm

dias sem chuva - 12
dias com chuva - 16

69% da precipitação ocorreu num único dia 05 (56,1mm)


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2021 às 12:51)

14,2mm ontem.
Hoje temos sol, vão aparecendo algumas nuvens de evolução, mas completamente inofensivas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2021 às 13:27)

Agreste disse:


> Seca Moderada no Algarve, mais um ano hidrológico falhado.
> 
> dias sem chuva - 134
> dias com chuva - 59
> ...



O valor de Dezembro está errado. O correcto está no relatório do IPMA DE DEZEMBRO!
O valor correcto ronda os 30 mm


----------



## vamm (6 Mar 2021 às 13:29)

Estava um dia muito lindo, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo e um solzão maravilhoso... agora, apesar de estarem 18ºC, já temos muitas nuvens no ar a chegar de E/SE


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 14:33)

Algumas células a entrar e/ou a formar-se no Sotavento e Sueste Alentejano:







Movimento ENE para WSW/SW


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2021 às 15:13)

Agreste disse:


> Seca Moderada no Algarve, mais um ano hidrológico falhado.
> 
> dias sem chuva - 134
> dias com chuva - 59
> ...


Estás-te a reger apenas por Faro-cidade...por exemplo o 30 de Novembro foi muito chuvoso em muitos locais do sotavento e Algarve central. O teu dia mais chuvoso em Novembro foi o 25 apenas com 26.9mm. Talvez esse dia 30 tenha sido o dia que impulsionou o ano hidrológico em muitos locais.
A tua realidade em Faro-cidade talvez também se aplique a muitos locais do barlavento daí a Bravura estar como está.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2021 às 15:18)

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui à pouco...mal molhou o chão! O melhor passou ao lado!
O sol radioso da manhã deu lugar ao céu escuro e enfadonho. Está quase a acabar...a máquina de secar já vem a caminho!


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 15:34)

Exemplo de registo nos locais que por sorte estão no caminho das células em movimento ENE-WSW:

*6,1 mm*











O eco da célula em questão está desvanecido devido a ter passado próximo do radar de Loulé.
Por alguma razão técnica essa proximidade cria uma sombra num raio de cerca de 30 Km à volta do radar.
Os topos das células atingem cerca de 7 a 9 Km de altitude, mais elevados junto à fronteira:


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2021 às 17:30)

Os modelos previam a precipitação mais para o litoral do sotavento mas parece que está a ficar pelas serras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2021 às 17:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Estás-te a reger apenas por Faro-cidade...por exemplo o 30 de Novembro foi muito chuvoso em muitos locais do sotavento e Algarve central. O teu dia mais chuvoso em Novembro foi o 25 apenas com 26.9mm. Talvez esse dia 30 tenha sido o dia que impulsionou o ano hidrológico em muitos locais.
> A tua realidade em Faro-cidade talvez também se aplique a muitos locais do barlavento daí a Bravura estar como está.



Ontem, a estação em Martim Longo foi a 2ª estação com mais precipitação no país, com 29 mm bem bom, para aquela zona e deve ter tido um encaixe interessante em Odeleite/Beliche, Mértola teve 35.8 mm. 

Será mais importante chover 100 mm em Faro ou 100 mm no Caldeirão? 



Agreste disse:


> Seca Moderada no Algarve, mais um ano hidrológico falhado.
> 
> dias sem chuva - 134
> dias com chuva - 59
> ...



Valores correctos e não aldrabados nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro

*Faro (Aeroporto)* :

Outubro 2019: *91.4 mm*
Novembro 2019: *155.8 mm*
Dezembro 2019: *28.0 mm*
Janeiro 2020: *18.7 mm*
Fevereiro 2020: *81.7 mm*

Total: *375.6 mm* (ou seja mais 65.3 mm que não contaste)

Média (Faro Aeroporto 1971-2000) Out. Fev. *389 mm*

96.56% em relação à normal entre Outubro a Fevereiro, perfeitamente dentro do normal.


----------



## vamm (6 Mar 2021 às 17:52)

Uma pequena célula aqui por cima, já começou a largar umas pingas bem gradas


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 18:22)

vamm disse:


> Uma pequena célula aqui por cima, já começou a largar umas pingas bem gradas



Belo registo!

E mais a norte outra célula, perto de Aljustrel, com eco laranja:





Essa célula de Ourique foi passar com eco laranja precisamente sobre a estação de Aldeia Nova da Favela, deixando um acumulado de 6,1 mm em cerca de 20 minutos.










*Edição*: acrescento que a célula, em movimento SW/SSW, intensificou-se bastante, com eco laranja alargado mesmo perto de Ourique pelo lado sul:


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2021 às 19:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Valores correctos e não aldrabados nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro



os valores estão aqui.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2021 às 19:48)

Agreste disse:


> os valores estão aqui.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/



Os valores aí, não batem certos, com os boletins climatológicos devido ás falhas que acontecem por vezes, nos dados diários, basta um dia não aparecer a estação nos dados diários e ocorrer precipitação para que esse dado não conste na monitorização diária. se reparares no mês de Novembro não tem dados de precipitação no dia 30 e nesse dia ocorreu 49.4 mm na estação, foi o dia mais chuvoso do mês.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 20:01)

Agreste disse:


> os valores estão aqui.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/





algarvio1980 disse:


> Os valores aí, não batem certos, com os boletins climatológicos devido ás falhas que acontecem por vezes, nos dados diários, basta um dia não aparecer a estação nos dados diários e ocorrer precipitação para que esse dado não conste na monitorização diária. se reparares no mês de Novembro não tem dados de precipitação no dia 30 e nesse dia ocorreu 49.4 mm na estação, foi o dia mais chuvoso do mês.



Ambos têm razão. A explicação está aqui: "Valores apresentados na evolução temporal, não foram alvo do processo de validação final, pelo que devem apenas ser utilizados para efeitos de monitorização."


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 20:11)

Agreste disse:


> Seca Moderada no Algarve, mais um ano hidrológico falhado



Sem querer alimentar polémicas, sublinho que a frase citada devia ter "Aeroporto de Faro" em vez de "Algarve".
Não se pode avaliar a seca numa tão grande zona como é o Algarve a partir apenas dos dados de uma única estação, ainda por cima estação muito marginal.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2021 às 20:18)

Tem estado a chover bem no nordeste algarvio, segundo o radar. Pena não haver nenhuma estação em Alcoutim ou no Pereiro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2021 às 20:25)

Está a chover onde ainda faz falta chuva no Algarve


----------



## LMMS (6 Mar 2021 às 20:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Está a chover onde ainda faz falta chuva no Algarve



É mesmo, ainda faltava esta surpresa para hoje, as Albufeira de Odeleite e Beliche vão ficar com cotas interessantes esta semana que vem.


----------



## vamm (6 Mar 2021 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> Belo registo!
> 
> E mais a norte outra célula, perto de Aljustrel, com eco laranja:
> 
> ...


Ela andou aqui a rodar e depois seguiu para SO. A de Aljustrel ainda foi descarregar bem na zona de Reliquias, Odemira. Por essa zona ainda continua lá qualquer coisa, pelo que o radar mostra.


----------



## Luis Martins (6 Mar 2021 às 22:48)

Valores para Faro extraídos dos boletins do IPMA . Estes são os dados validados pelo IPMA:

Outubro 91,4 mm e com falha de dados
Novembro 115,8 mm
Dezembro 28 mm
Janeiro 18,7 mm
Fevereiro 81,7 mm

Total - 335,6 mm - 86,2% da media 1971/2000 .

Normal 1971/2000

Outubro 63,3 mm 
Novembro 83,5 mm
Dezembro 115,6 mm
Janeiro 62,7 mm
Fevereiro 63,9 mm

Total - 389 mm

http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_FARO.pdf

Desde 1 de Outubro a estação do IPMA com menor acumulado ( Boletim de Fevereiro) é V.Real de St.António com 267,9 mm que corresponde a 79% do valor normal.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2021 às 22:53)

Luis Martins disse:


> Valores para Faro extraídos dos boletins do IPMA . Estes são os dados validados pelo IPMA:
> 
> Outubro 91,4 mm e com falha de dados
> Novembro 115,8 mm
> ...



A estação de VRSA tem falhas de dados. A estação de Cacela da Drapalg a 10 kms vai quase com 400 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2021 às 00:48)

Boas,
Menos arrogância e egocentrismo de alguns sff ainda por cima aqui do Algarve. Os valores do Agreste não são inventadas, surgem da monitorização diária do IPMA, e o valor bastante divergente no mês de Novembro resulta de faltar o dia 30 Novembro na monitorização diária. Provavelmente falha na actualização... NESSE DIA caíram cerca de 50 mm em Faro. Em Dezembro a falha é menor de 18 para cerca de 28 mm. 
@Luis Martins onde tens 115,6 mm, trata se de 155,6 m.. Enganaste te no numero!


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2021 às 09:29)

estabilidade até ao final do mês.
os 30 cenários de computador estão mortos... não há qualquer possibilidade de precipitação.

primavera muito seca na continuidade do inverno... 
começa a desenhar-se o pasto dos incêndios.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2021 às 09:35)

na segunda metade do mês é provável chegar aos 25-26ºC de máxima.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 10:18)

Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento, não descarto algum aguaceiro e/ ou trovoada durante a tarde, alguns modelos dão essa possibilidade, ainda que não seja muito elevada.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 12:52)

Escuro a leste daqui, onde há uma célula.


----------



## vamm (7 Mar 2021 às 13:14)

Dia semelhante ao de ontem. 17ºC, algumas nuvens dispersas, vento praticamente nulo e um bom solinho para animar


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2021 às 13:49)

Boas,
Evolução do cenário ao longo da última hora por aqui. 
Célula da serra:












Células do Alentejo Central:





Noite fresca. Mínima de *4,5ºC*.

Atual de *17,8ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 14:55)

O céu tem estado escuro, mas nota-se que ainda não há grande energia, provavelmente não vai cair uma pinga.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2021 às 15:07)

Vai chovendo por aqui. No entanto, falta mais calor para potenciar a formação das células e por isso, não deve surgir nada mais intenso.
Ainda assim, não estava à espera que chovesse, portanto, já foi uma boa surpresa.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 15:21)

Entretanto, começam a ouvir-se trovões por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 15:42)

Ouvem-se vários trovões para Norte.


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2021 às 15:44)

Parecem umas "pipocas" a rebentar na Beira interior e no interior do Alentejo


----------



## LMMS (7 Mar 2021 às 17:12)

Uma chuvada torrencial por 10 minutos mesmo em cima da albufeira de Alqueva (São Pedro continua a ajudar)

Foi entre as 15:15 e as 15:25, mas no acumuludo horário nada de especial, mas essa chuva mesmo na albufeira vale ouro, assim a cota máxima vai ficando mais perto.


----------



## efcm (7 Mar 2021 às 18:14)

Granizo com fartura na estrada da serra de Portalegre para são Julião
(Foto Pcaldeira)


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2021 às 18:28)

efcm disse:


> Granizo com fartura na estrada da serra de Portalegre para são Julião
> (Foto Pcaldeira)


Essa estrada é no "meio", da serra de S.Mamede, aqui, a poucos kms não caiu uma gota, diz bem como estas situações são localizadas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2021 às 18:28)

Boas,
Caminhada sem chuva, mas ao som de trovões provenientes da célula que estava na Serra de S. Mamede e de outra que surgiu mais a E/SE. Valente chuvada que caiu quando cheguei à vila, felizmente, porque assim tive onde me proteger. Já a roupa que estava no estendal não teve tanta sorte. 
Deixo umas fotos tiradas ao longo do passeio.
Célula na Serra de S. Mamede, pouco fotogénica porque estava escondida por outras nuvens, mas nota-se o escuro. 




Mais a leste, crescia outra que deu origem a dois trovões, pelo menos que se ouvissem aqui nestes lados.




Cenário mais limpo a SE/Sul.




Pequeno ribeiro a correr na estrada:








Outro ribeiro bem abastecido:




A célula que estava a E/SE. Pequeno arco-íris ao fundo que só reparei agora mesmo. 




Assim se ia desenvolvendo:








Células da Beira Interior:




Depois disto, lá começou a formar-se uma nuvem negra que passado uns minutos deu um belo aguaceiro.




Para terminar, célula de Campo Maior há pouco:





Peço desculpa pela quantidade de fotos.
_______

*8.2mm *em cerca de 20 minutos na estação MeteoAlentejo de Campo Maior.

O aguaceiro por aqui foi forte, mas curto, portanto deverá ter rendido 1/2mm.

*0.5mm* na estação do Recanto.

*14,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2021 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Caminhada sem chuva, mas ao som de trovões provenientes da célula que estava na Serra de S. Mamede e de outra que surgiu mais a E/SE. Valente chuvada que caiu quando cheguei à vila, felizmente, porque assim tive onde me proteger. Já a roupa que estava no estendal não teve tanta sorte.
> Deixo umas fotos tiradas ao longo do passeio.



Lindas fotos, belo passeio! Já deu para eu saborear o passeio que não tive este Domingo por causa do trabalho, e que de resto nunca seria tão bonito como por essa região.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2021 às 20:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Caminhada sem chuva, mas ao som de trovões provenientes da célula que estava na Serra de S. Mamede e de outra que surgiu mais a E/SE. Valente chuvada que caiu quando cheguei à vila, felizmente, porque assim tive onde me proteger. Já a roupa que estava no estendal não teve tanta sorte.
> Deixo umas fotos tiradas ao longo do passeio.
> Célula na Serra de S. Mamede, pouco fotogénica porque estava escondida por outras nuvens, mas nota-se o escuro.
> ...


Belas fotos, amigo !
Que continue a rega pelo Alentejo e Algarves 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2021 às 19:18)

Boa noite,

Hoje de volta a paisagens alentejanas, a tarde foi marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e o arrefeciemento, por volta das 17 horas começa a acentuar-se.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2021 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> Lindas fotos, belo passeio! Já deu para eu saborear o passeio que não tive este Domingo por causa do trabalho, e que de resto nunca seria tão bonito como por essa região.


Muito Obrigado!  Sem dúvida que com estes dias só apetece passear e no nosso caso, com alguma animação a nível meteorológico ainda mais vontade há. 


joselamego disse:


> Belas fotos, amigo !
> Que continue a rega pelo Alentejo e Algarves
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!  Verdade, este inverno tem sido bem regado pelo Sul. No entanto, este ano parece que Março não tem muita vontade de chuva, mas faz parte. Certamente que ao longo dos próximos meses e ainda surgirão mais algumas regas.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mar 2021 às 20:41)

Começo de dia com alguma neblina, abrindo depois, por volta da hora de almoço.
Não choveu, nem o deverá fazer nos próximos tempos, a profecia da Nossa Senhora das Candeias a não falhar.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2021 às 10:55)

Ontem esteve um dia fresco e uma noite fria pelos Algarves! Com o vento de Norte estava mesmo desagradável. Hoje já está melhor! Vento fraco e mais quente.
Para já não está a ser uma entrada de rompante da Primavera mas vai melhorar...


----------



## frederico (9 Mar 2021 às 13:09)

Ate dia 20 teremos bom tempo. Isto e bom para as nesperas. No clima algarvio o ideal para a agricultura e que Nesta fase ja tenha chovido quase tudo o que tem de chover...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2021 às 17:20)

frederico disse:


> Ate dia 20 teremos bom tempo. Isto e bom para as nesperas. No clima algarvio o ideal para a agricultura e que Nesta fase ja tenha chovido quase tudo o que tem de chover...


Sim...atualmente falta é a instabilidade convectiva propícia da Primavera. Por vezes vai aparecendo mas muito tímida.

Vão aparecendo aqui e acolá Primaveras húmidas mas não no regime típico Primaveril (pelo menos o que existia)


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2021 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

Em Arraiolos, foi mais um dia marcado pelo céu parcialmente nublado, ainda aqueceu um pouco por volta das 13 horas, mas logo depos refresca, e já se notava a diferença ás 16 horas.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2021 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,
Últimos dias com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial e ambiente mais fresco. Esta madrugada foi fria e houve formação de geada nos locais mais abrigados.
Hoje estive no topo da Serra de S. Mamede e havia algum vento de Oeste fresco. Muita névoa e por isso, a visibilidade não era a melhor para apreciar o horizonte a grandes distâncias. 
Cá ficam algumas fotos:





Desde o topo para Norte. Barragem da Apartadura e Marvão. Muitas nuvens ao longe. 








Para W/NW:




Mais abaixo, a serra onde estão as eólicas:




Leste:




Vale da Ribeira de Arronches em baixo:




________________
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *1,1ºC*

Outros extremos:
Barqueira (C. de Vide): *19,6ºC* / *-0,1ºC*
Recanto: *17,2ºC */ *0,6ºC*

Atual de *15,6ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2021 às 18:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Últimos dias com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial e ambiente mais fresco. Esta madrugada foi fria e houve formação de geada nos locais mais abrigados.
> Hoje estive no topo da Serra de S. Mamede e havia algum vento de Oeste fresco. Muita névoa e por isso, a visibilidade não era a melhor para apreciar o horizonte a grandes distâncias.
> Cá ficam algumas fotos:
> ...


Eu também andei por esses lados hoje, mais concretamente na zona de Marvão, Raza/  Porto Espada, de manhã cedo, o carro chegou a marcar -2,5° em alguns locais, com formação de geada, é pena não haver estações, pois haveria registos interessantes, conheço bem estas zonas.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2021 às 20:31)

Final do dia com mais nuvens altas no horizonte a proporcionar algumas cores.





*9,5ºC* atuais.
_____________


Davidmpb disse:


> Eu também andei por esses lados hoje, mais concretamente na zona de Marvão, Raza/  Porto Espada, de manhã cedo, o carro chegou a marcar -2,5° em alguns locais, com formação de geada, é pena não haver estações, pois haveria registos interessantes, conheço bem estas zonas.


Sim, certamente que há locais com potencial para mínimas bem negativas nestes dias como é normal. Esperemos é que não venham temperaturas mais baixas e fortes geadas nesta altura, pois teriam muitas consequências nas árvores e plantações.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2021 às 23:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje estive no topo da Serra de S. Mamede e havia algum vento de Oeste fresco. Muita névoa e por isso, a visibilidade não era a melhor para apreciar o horizonte a grandes distâncias.
> Cá ficam algumas fotos



 esta região é linda! Obrigado pelas fotos , já lá não vou há quase quatro anos, a última e única visita que fiz a S.Mamede foi a *25 de Abril de 2017*.

Em *off-topic* não resisto a entreter com o testemunho da paisagem nessa altura, vista do mesmo síto. As diferenças podem notar-se na encosta de Marvão e, claro, nas cores de primavera de então. Alguma bruma também dificultou as vistas mais longínquas. A Apartadura parece-me em nível semelhante.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2021 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> esta região é linda! Obrigado pelas fotos , já lá não vou há quase quatro anos, a última e única visita que fiz a S.Mamede foi a *25 de Abril de 2017*.
> 
> Em *off-topic* não resisto a entreter com o testemunho da paisagem nessa altura, vista do mesmo síto. As diferenças podem notar-se na encosta de Marvão e, claro, nas cores de primavera de então. Alguma bruma também dificultou as vistas mais longínquas. A Apartadura parece-me em nível semelhante.


Belíssimas fotos! É sem dúvida uma linda região e uma das coisas que me faz gostar ainda mais dela é o facto de viver numa zona com as típicas paisagens alentejanas e ter aqui ao lado um Parque Natural com caraterísticas de uma zona montanhosa, mais comuns no Norte e Centro e ás quais não estou habituado. 
Sim, as diferenças mais significativas vão mesmo para as cores primaveris e, infelizmente, para as marcas deixados pelo incêndio de 2018 na encosta de Marvão. Relativamente à Barragem da Apartadura, não costuma estar muito diferente de ano para ano, pois está quase sempre cheia. Por essa altura estava a 99,5%.
________________
Temperatura a descer menos hoje. *7,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2021 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde,
Por Arronches, dia de céu pouco nublado e com algum vento que torna a sensação mais fresca, mas ao sol está-se bem.
Algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manhã.

















Estão *16,3ºC*.


----------



## LMMS (12 Mar 2021 às 15:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Por Arronches, dia de céu pouco nublado e com algum vento que torna a sensação mais fresca, mas ao sol está-se bem.
> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manhã.
> 
> ...



O Alentejo verdinho é lindo mesmo! Belas Fotos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2021 às 15:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manhã.



Fotos que fazem sempre tão bem aos olhos e ao espírito .
Apesar de quase sempre estarmos a desejar chuva, sobretudo para as regiões onde faz mais falta, a visão de um céu bonito como este, desanuviado, leve e brilhante, enche-nos de optimismo.
As duas últimas fotos são mesmo um sonho!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2021 às 21:03)

LMMS disse:


> O Alentejo verdinho é lindo mesmo! Belas Fotos.


Obrigado! É sem dúvida uma alegria ver tudo cheio de vida. 


StormRic disse:


> Fotos que fazem sempre tão bem aos olhos e ao espírito .
> Apesar de quase sempre estarmos a desejar chuva, sobretudo para as regiões onde faz mais falta, a visão de um céu bonito como este, desanuviado, leve e brilhante, enche-nos de optimismo.
> As duas últimas fotos são mesmo um sonho!


É verdade, mas também fazem falta dias assim para dar algum descanso aos solos e para se puderem iniciar as sementeiras, como é normal por esta altura.  Dias destes alternados com alguns dias de chuva era o ideal, mas parece que este mês poderá é ser seco demais. 
________________
Noite fresca! *8,4ºC *atuais.


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2021 às 09:40)

Agreste disse:


> aviso amarelo por um aguaceiro de 4mm.
> 
> pelo menos até ao dia 20 de março não vai acontecer mais nada a não ser a subida gradual das temperaturas. Esta situação é típica de maio...
> 
> o Algarve chegará ao final do mês de março em seca moderada.



uma semana depois...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2021 às 21:10)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e com algum vento de Nordeste, mais intenso durante a manhã. Temperatura agradável. 









Ontem houve formação de geada fraca. Mínima de* 1,9ºC*.

Hoje, como houve vento, a mínima ficou-se pelos *6,3ºC*.

Atual de* 10,3ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2021 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

De volta a Arraiolos, o dia de hoje foi bem ameno, ás 15 horas, estavam cerca de 22ºC, mas agora sigo já com um inicio de noite bem fresca.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2021 às 14:57)

Boas,
Dias de céu limpo amenos e secos. Vento de Nordeste sempre a marcar presença e por isso, a temperatura não desce tanto durante a noite e a humidade também tem sido algo baixa. Assim vai continuar, mesmo com a chegada de tempo mais fresco no final da semana porque o vento de Leste vai continuar a marcar presença. Terrenos à superfície já bem secos porque este vento constante não perdoa.

Mínima de *8,4ºC*.

Atual de *22,6ºC*.

Aljezur com *26,2ºC* ás 14h. Vento de Leste a tornar o litoral mais quente que o interior, como é habitual.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2021 às 19:14)

Aqui por Arraiolos, o dia de hoje foi de sol, mas também de vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2021 às 15:56)

Boa Tarde,
Que tareia de vento seco, até dá tristeza. Ainda ontem estive a regar umas plantas e hoje a terra já está completamente seca à superfície, já para não falar de que algumas plantas estão todas murchas mesmo regadas.  Bem diz o ditado, "De Espanha, nem bom vento, nem bom casamento". 
O vento de Leste estraga mesmo tudo e até domingo deverá continuar assim. 

Céu limpo e ambiente mais fresco. *17,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2021 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por Arraiolos, o dia foi de sol, mas também de vento moderado, o solo começa a secar, principalmente quando é remexido.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2021 às 11:14)

Noite de vento forte com rajadas, quase nem deixava dormir, na casa dos 60 km/h. Cheguei a ter média de 10min de 43 km/h. Neste momento vento mais moderado e 12.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2021 às 14:16)

Boas,
Por aqui, mais uma noite de vento com rajadas fortes de Nordeste. No entanto, não tão intenso como em Portalegre cuja EMA teve vento médio próximo dos 40km/h em algumas horas. Agora está mais calmo, mas durante a noite deverá voltar a intensificar-se de forma significativa.

Mínima de* 6,1ºC*.

Atual de *17,4ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2021 às 20:04)

Boa noite, 

Esta manhã por Arraiolos, começou bem fresca, e com os carros cobertos de geada, e não era fraca por sinal., de resto o sol marcou a sua presença durante todo o dia, o vento hoje já deu algum descanso também.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2021 às 20:05)

Tarde de céu praticamente limpo e sem vento, em contraste com a madrugada e manhã. Atmosfera bastante limpa.










*10,3ºC* atuais e vento nulo, que deverá intensificar-se nas próximas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2021 às 01:02)

Mais uma noite de vento forte por aqui, com rajada atual de 63 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (20 Mar 2021 às 07:44)

inverno seco...
segue-se uma primavera ainda mais seca.

vamos 2 meses adiantados.
o pasto começa a secar.

sem qualquer precipitação pelo menos até 8 de abril.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2021 às 12:02)

Agreste disse:


> inverno seco...
> segue-se uma primavera ainda mais seca.
> 
> vamos 2 meses adiantados.
> ...


Tenho de concordar contigo agora...Existem zonas que não têm precipitação decente desde início de Fevereiro e agoram levam com este início de Primavera seco. Quando te queixas-te no início do mês era um bocado precoce mas agora com os dados em cima da mesa já começa alguma preocupação. Tenho várias plantas na estufa prontas para ir para a terra, estava entusiasmado e agora já não tenho vontade nenhuma! Hoje está um vento frio e seco de nordeste que seca tudo à sua passagem. Do sonho ao pesadelo em 2 semanas!


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2021 às 12:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Tenho de concordar contigo agora...Existem zonas que não têm precipitação decente desde início de Fevereiro e agoram levam com este início de Primavera seco. Quando te queixas-te no início do mês era um bocado precoce mas agora com os dados em cima da mesa já começa alguma preocupação. Tenho várias plantas na estufa prontas para ir para a terra, estava entusiasmado e agora já não tenho vontade nenhuma! Hoje está um vento frio e seco de nordeste que seca tudo à sua passagem. Do sonho ao pesadelo em 2 semanas!



A minha mãe já anda a regar e em Fevereiro choveu bem ali na zona de Cacela!


----------



## comentador (20 Mar 2021 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,

Que dia tão seco e ventoso. Aridez total. Estes ventos frios e secos estão a prejudicar muito a vegetação, árvores de fruto, cereais, pastagens, tudo tudo.... Este clima vai de mal a pior. Péssimos anos agrícolas seguidos uns aos outros, o que é muito mau mas muito mau para todos nós.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2021 às 15:00)

A terra já está muito mais seca do que o que eu pensava pelo menos aqui nesta zona.
Como o pessoal anda todo feliz da vida com as barragens cheias, até se esqueceram que o Inverno foi seco, embora não tão seco quanto Invernos anteriores.
A Primavera essa até ver promete ser bem seca..


----------



## Agreste (20 Mar 2021 às 16:55)

o sinal é fraco ou mesmo zero.
não há precipitação previsível até uma semana depois da páscoa.

estamos a falar da parte mais húmida da primavera.
este tempo já não se recupera.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2021 às 21:02)

frederico disse:


> A minha mãe já anda a regar e em Fevereiro choveu bem ali na zona de Cacela!


Por aqui, estamos na mesma. O vento intenso de Nordeste tem sido constante e por isso a terra está já bastante seca. Muito sinceramente, nunca pensei que Março fosse assim e ter de chegar ao ponto de ser necessário regar. Até podia não chover nada na mesma, mas se a posição do anticiclone não fosse favorável a esta ventania seca, provavelmente sempre estaria tudo melhor. A própria erva em alguns locais já está amarelada.
Parece que Março está perdido, vamos lá ver abril.
_____________
Muito vento durante todo o dia e apesar do sol estar quente, o vento originava uma sensação desagradável. Na próxima semana regressam os 20ºC, o que acaba por ser normal a partir de agora, só falta haver um dia ou outro no meio com alguma chuva.

Neste momento, *7,6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2021 às 22:39)

Últimos dias com vento por aqui, hoje esteve bem fresco devido ao mesmo.
Com o cair da noite, o vento volta a soprar com alguma intensidade, 7,5°c agora e vento com algumas rajadas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2021 às 23:44)

Temperatura de apenas 3°C a esta hora em Odemira 

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-odemira/


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mar 2021 às 00:51)

Agreste disse:


> o sinal é fraco ou mesmo zero.
> não há precipitação previsível até uma semana depois da páscoa.
> 
> estamos a falar da parte mais húmida da primavera.
> este tempo já não se recupera.


Com sorte ou azar cai uma carga de água em Maio! Por exemplo, em 2017 e mesmo o ano passado foi miserável com tanta chuva tardia. Nunca vi tantos fungos...foi ameixas, uvas, laranjeiras, oliveiras, alfarrobeiras, amendoeiras, figueiras, enfim...A prateleira do supermecado é que está sempre bonita!


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Mar 2021 às 10:32)

*Mínima de -1°C *em Odemira


----------



## comentador (21 Mar 2021 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

O dia amanheceu com geada, era visível em cima dos carros. E se "Depois da tempestade vem a bonança", ontem um dia extremamente ventoso e frio, hoje um dia praticamente sem vento e bem mais ameno. Enfim novos tempos!!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2021 às 20:28)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma madrugada de bastante vento, mas durante o dia já esteve mais calmo e nas próximas noites já deverá ser diferente. Dia de céu limpo e já se notou o aumento da temperatura, que deverá continuar ao longo da semana. 










Mínima de *4,2ºC*.

*8,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2021 às 14:22)

Boas,
Madrugada sem vento e por isso, com inversão. Amplitude térmica elevada que deverá continuar nos próximos dias. Formação de geada fraca.

Mínima de *0,8ºC*.

Neste momento, céu praticamente limpo com apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte, e *21,3ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2021 às 17:52)

De volta de novo a Arraiolos, por cá a tarde foi bem amena, já começa a dar vontade de "fugir" para a sombra.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2021 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde,
Seguem-se as noites de inverno e as tardes de verão.  Na próxima semana até 25ºC estão previstos, mas as noites já não deverão ser tão frias.
Dia de céu limpo. Fotos tiradas ao início da tarde na zona da Nave Fria (Serra de S. Mamede):









Máx: *22,3ºC*
Min:* 1,7ºC*

Algumas estações junto ao litoral abaixo dos 15ºC e mais para o interior acima dos 20ºC. Situação típica de verão, mas sem os 30ºC ou 40ºC claro. 

*21,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2021 às 19:10)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem ameno, aqui por Arraiolos, o inicio de manhã, é sempre fresco, bem como por esta hora já se faz sentir bem o arrefecimento, a geada tem sido presença diária, e já está a afectar a cultura da batata, e até mesmo os freixos estão já com as novas ramificações queimadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2021 às 21:43)

Um dia ameno, com alguma nebulosidade alta, e alguma neblina ao início da manhã, temperaturas máximas na casa dos 17/18°c.
Nos próximos dias, as temperaturas aumentam, juntamente com as poeiras, incrível é a previsão do IPMA de 27°c para aqui dia 31.
Em termos de precipitação, o mês deverá acabar apenas com 14mm, ou seja, um mês bem seco.


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2021 às 23:12)

Agreste disse:


> estabilidade até ao final do mês.
> os 30 cenários de computador estão mortos... não há qualquer possibilidade de precipitação.
> 
> primavera muito seca na continuidade do inverno...
> começa a desenhar-se o pasto dos incêndios.



a 7 de março...

e hoje 26. Nada de chuva.

Com sorte ainda temos uma noite tropical.


----------



## Agreste (28 Mar 2021 às 15:55)

o sinal é bastante fraco.
as trovoadas de quinta feira esfumaram-se.

continuamos com tempo de verão que só a duração da noite em 11:30 horas permite refrescar.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2021 às 19:58)

Boa noite,
Dia com alguma poeira e nebulosidade alta, mas durante a tarde lá abriu um pouco o sol.
Vamos ver se calha alguma trovoada nos próximos dias, mas não tenho grandes expectativas sinceramente.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2021 às 20:57)

Boas,
Dia quente e vai-se notando o aumento das poeiras. Durante a tarde ainda apareceram alguns cumulus.
E com este tempo tão seco, pouca água corre no Rio Caia, nem parece que choveu tanto nos meses anteriores. 

















Máx: *25,3ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC
*
Atual de *17,1ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mar 2021 às 23:12)

Bem fechou a torneira e de que maneira! A vegetação está verde e a recuperar bem mas com a quebra da humidade dos solos a cair de dia para dia não tarda acaba a Primavera mesmo antes de ter começado. A erva daqui a pouco está como se estivessemos em Maio. Muitas voltas nos modelos mas chuva consistente nem vê-la...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 00:13)

Os restos da depressão que afetou ontem a Madeira já estão ao largo da costa portuguesa e em direção a norte/nordeste: 






Nas imagens de satélite isso é mais visível e, segundo os modelos, deverá entrar pelo Litoral Alentejano nas próximas horas: 





Os acumulados, contudo, quase nem se notarão (e convecção também duvido que ocorra alguma - se ocorrer será altamente isolada). Muito possivelmente muita gente só notará que choveu na noite anterior quando vir os carros completamente cheios de lama em cima.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2021 às 13:43)

Muita poeira no céu e nada de chuva! Já caiu um ou outro pingo quase imperceptível.
Infelizmente vou ter de regar as árvores esta semana. No ínicio do mês para ir ao terreno tinha de ser de barco É o que temos...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2021 às 14:12)

trovoadas disse:


> Muita poeira no céu e nada de chuva! Já caiu um ou outro pingo quase imperceptível.
> Infelizmente vou ter de regar as árvores esta semana. No ínicio do mês para ir ao terreno tinha de ser de barco É o que temos...


Pois, não há mesmo outro remédio. Nunca pensei ter de regar tão cedo este ano.
O maior problema deste mês foi o vento intenso de Leste que tivemos durante 1 semana inteira, o que não dá qualquer hipótese. Mesmo sem chuva e com estas temperaturas, certamente não estaria tudo tão seco. Aqui no Alto Alentejo tivemos praticamente todos os meses desde outubro até fevereiro dentro ou acima da média e neste momento, a terra está completamente seca e os ribeiros correm somente um fio de água. As ribeiras, como é evidente correm mais, mas ainda assim, para aquilo que choveu, estão muito fraquinhas. As barragens estão cheias ou quase, mas se isto continuar assim, não deve tardar muito para começarem a perder para a rega intensiva. Se Abril não tiver chuva decente, também podem haver consequências na agricultura porque é a altura do grande desenvolvimento das searas (por exemplo) e em muitos locais já se nota a erva amarelada, ou seja, nada cresce como era suposto. Vamos ver o que nos reserva.
_______________

Por aqui dia de céu nublado com muita poeira. Provavelmente se não fosse isto, estaria a bater nos 30ºC como está previsto quarta-feira.

*21,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## vamm (29 Mar 2021 às 18:32)

21ºC, uma brisazinha, imensa poeira e à pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que deixou os carros e janelas a meter nojo, tudo salpicado. Agora está a chegar alguma nebulosidade de S/SO, mas não se espera nada de especial deste dia.








(Só dá para ver o céu assim no telemóvel, a olho nu pouco azul se vê)


----------



## Toby (29 Mar 2021 às 18:42)

vamm disse:


> 21ºC, uma brisazinha, imensa poeira e à pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que deixou os carros e janelas a meter nojo, tudo salpicado. Agora está a chegar alguma nebulosidade de S/SO, mas não se espera nada de especial deste dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

*Ocorrência de Situação de Fraca Qualidade do Ar – Recomendações da Direção-Geral da Saúde*
https://www.dgs.pt/em-destaque/ocor...-recomendacoes-da-direcao-geral-da-saude.aspx

https://qualar.apambiente.pt/zonamento

https://www.purpleair.com/map?opt=1/mAQI/a10/cC0#6.09/38.49/-8.104

https://maps.sensor.community/?nowind&nolabs#7/39.889/-6.207

https://www.meteocercal.info/wx_AirQualityIndex.php


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2021 às 18:50)

Por aqui também caíram uns pingos há pouco, mas nada de especial. Esperemos que chova algo de jeito na quinta-feira para ver se faz uma limpeza a isto, até mete dó este cenário. 
Hoje andei pela ribeira de Arronches e de Caia perto do local onde as duas se juntam. 
Trilho de passadeiras na ribeira de Arronches:




E outro na ribeira de Caia. Céu sem qualquer textura.












Locais maravilhosos por estes vales fora! 









Máx: *23,2ºC*
Min: *12,4ºC*

*20,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (29 Mar 2021 às 18:50)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> *Ocorrência de Situação de Fraca Qualidade do Ar – Recomendações da Direção-Geral da Saúde*
> https://www.dgs.pt/em-destaque/ocor...-recomendacoes-da-direcao-geral-da-saude.aspx
> ...


Esses sites nem mostram nada do que se passa no Alentejo e no Algarve 

Há 3 dias (mais ou menos) que estamos a lidar com as poeiras. Isso para nós nem é novidade, chover lama muito menos. Poeiras nesta quantidade e nesta altura do ano, isso sim é novidade. Mas pelo menos ajudam a que a temperatura não suba muito


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mar 2021 às 19:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Muita poeira no céu e nada de chuva! Já caiu um ou outro pingo quase imperceptível.


Se é para chover lama como aqui, vale mais não cair nada.
De manhã os carros estavam sujos, e há pouco caíram mais umas pingas.
A ver se quinta feira chove algo em condições.


----------



## Toby (29 Mar 2021 às 19:40)

vamm disse:


> Esses sites nem mostram nada do que se passa no Alentejo e no Algarve
> 
> Há 3 dias (mais ou menos) que estamos a lidar com as poeiras. Isso para nós nem é novidade, chover lama muito menos. Poeiras nesta quantidade e nesta altura do ano, isso sim é novidade. Mas pelo menos ajudam a que a temperatura não suba muito



Boa tarde,

Este site  (https://maps.sensor.community/?nolabs#8/39.546/-6.762)  está dependente da participação da comunidade.
Fiz vários que estão localizados em Portugal (dois serão acrescentados em breve) 
https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/aqi 0014.JPG
Infelizmente poucas pessoas estão interessadas, mas a relação vento / temperatura / poluição é gratificante de estudar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2021 às 19:52)

vamm disse:


> 21ºC, uma brisazinha, imensa poeira e à pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que deixou os carros e janelas a meter nojo, tudo salpicado. Agora está a chegar alguma nebulosidade de S/SO, mas não se espera nada de especial deste dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos próximos dias, vai haver aglomerados para lavarem o carro, o meu ficou meio acastanhado, pior que o teu, adoro a cor preta mas nestas situações detesto.



Davidmpb disse:


> Se é para chover lama como aqui, vale mais não cair nada.
> De manhã os carros estavam sujos, e há pouco caíram mais umas pingas.
> A ver se quinta feira chove algo em condições.



A lama faz bem à pele, dizem que rejuvenesce 

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado, algumas pingas ao longo do dia e poeirada.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mar 2021 às 19:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A lama faz bem à pele, dizem que rejuvenesce


Pois, acredito, à carteira é que não faz muito bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2021 às 20:20)

Boa tarde,

De volta navamente a Arraiolos, hoje foi mais um dia sem muito a relatar, de céu muito nublado, e com muita poeira presente no ar, no caminho apanhei alguns pingos, ao passar a zona de Coruche, mas foi só para sujar o vidro do carro.
As ribeiras aqui ainda levam alguma água, mas já começam a enfraquecer de semana para semana.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 20:33)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> *Ocorrência de Situação de Fraca Qualidade do Ar – Recomendações da Direção-Geral da Saúde*
> https://www.dgs.pt/em-destaque/ocor...-recomendacoes-da-direcao-geral-da-saude.aspx
> ...





Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este site  (https://maps.sensor.community/?nolabs#8/39.546/-6.762)  está dependente da participação da comunidade.
> Fiz vários que estão localizados em Portugal (dois serão acrescentados em breve)
> ...



 Obrigado pelos links, alguns não conhecia ainda.




joralentejano disse:


> Hoje andei pela ribeira de Arronches e de Caia perto do local onde as duas se juntam.
> Trilho de passadeiras na ribeira de Arronches:



 Obrigado, tenho sempre que dizer!
Que beleza esse trilho, até se sente a frescura da paisagem, bem diferente da secura da desorganizada urbanidade por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 20:59)

Aceitam-se apostas: chega algum pingo limpo (lama não conta) ao Algarve?
















Movimento para NNE.


----------



## vamm (29 Mar 2021 às 21:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos próximos dias, vai haver aglomerados para lavarem o carro, o meu ficou meio acastanhado, pior que o teu, adoro a cor preta mas nestas situações detesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este estava debaixo do telheiro e ainda apanbou, nem mostro como ficou o outro que estava de fora  é uma dó, olhar para o carro. A sorte é que o lavo em casa e evito filas 

@StormRic será que isso ainda cá chega?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 22:05)

vamm disse:


> *@StormRic será que isso ainda cá chega?*


A Ourique duvido, mas ao Sotavento Algarvio já chegou, vendo pelo radar.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2021 às 00:25)

Que miséria que nem para regar dá! Caíu um aguaceiro à pouco que mal molhou a estrada e sujou tudo o que é chapa

Onde já se viu pedir por favor para que chova na Primavera...tenho de andar a regar a terra para curtir o estrume lá metido porque a humidade do solo já não dá para isso. Sempre a mesma sina...nunca mais abre o shopping para estar mas é quieto


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2021 às 01:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Que miséria que nem para regar dá! Caíu um aguaceiro à pouco que mal molhou a estrada e sujou tudo o que é chapa
> 
> Onde já se viu pedir por favor para que chova na Primavera...tenho de andar a regar a terra para curtir o estrume lá metido porque a humidade do solo já não dá para isso. Sempre a mesma sina...nunca mais abre o shopping para estar mas é quieto


Por aqui só serviu para molhar/encher de lama tudo


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 02:29)

A Zambujeira e Aljezur lá conseguiram refrescar as hortas... com muita lama à mistura, certamente:























Uma massa de nuvens médias e altas enorme para espremer 1 a 2 mm... 






Na análise sinóptica já aparece uma linha de instabilidade que às 00h se situava sobre o litoral Sul:


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2021 às 09:51)

17ºC, céu muito nublado, algumas rajadas mais fortes de vento, claramente bem pior que ontem em termos de poeiras, pois a luz do sol que nos chega é amarela


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2021 às 13:31)

Por aqui, caíram 0.4 mm segundo a EMA de Olhão, a manhã começou bem alaranjada. Vento forte de leste com rajadas e ondulação forte na costa algarvia. Sigo com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2021 às 13:33)

Irrespirável aqui em Lagoa.
Mancha mais intensa de poeiras a passar aqui.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2021 às 14:06)

o dakar chegou ao algarve...

lama por todo o lado.


----------



## vamm (30 Mar 2021 às 14:22)

Passou aqui um aguaceirozinho... largou umas pingas gradas lamacentas e foi embora.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2021 às 14:39)

Boas,
Por aqui caíram uns pingos de lama durante a madrugada e os carros estão todos sujos também. O vento tem-se vindo a intensificar ao longo das últimas horas e com esta poeirada toda, até faz impressão nos olhos. Vai-se notando o pó a acumular-se em superfícies.  Provavelmente, o evento de poeiras mais intenso dos últimos tempos e pelos vistos aqui até nem é dos locais onde está pior.
No que diz respeito á precipitação, começou por serem previstos vários dias de instabilidade e agora só resta praticamente algo na quinta-feira e nem será generalizada tendo em conta que serão trovoadas.

*22,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 15:06)

vamm disse:


> 17ºC, céu muito nublado, algumas rajadas mais fortes de vento, claramente bem pior que ontem em termos de poeiras, pois a luz do sol que nos chega é amarela




Às 11h30 era este o aspecto visto pelo satélite Terra.
Note-se como as nuvens médias/altas projectam sombra sobre a camada de poeiras. Isso significa que as poeiras estão a altitude relativamente baixa ou mesmo à superfície.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2021 às 16:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui caíram uns pingos de lama durante a madrugada e os carros estão todos sujos também. O vento tem-se vindo a intensificar ao longo das últimas horas e com esta poeirada toda, até faz impressão nos olhos. Vai-se notando o pó a acumular-se em superfícies.  Provavelmente, o evento de poeiras mais intenso dos últimos tempos e pelos vistos aqui até nem é dos locais onde está pior.
> No que diz respeito á precipitação, começou por serem previstos vários dias de instabilidade e agora só resta praticamente algo na quinta-feira e nem será generalizada tendo em conta que serão trovoadas.
> 
> *22,8ºC* atuais.



Lembro-me dum episódio intenso, em Fevereiro de 2017, mas este parece-me ser ainda mais intenso. Mesmo com o carro parado aparecia que tinha feito um valente rally


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2021 às 17:22)

Boas,
Imensa poeira por aqui, acho que até já pingou, tudo com lama claro... 20.8ºC com vento moderado de SE, deverá intensificar e bem a partir desta noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2021 às 17:29)

StormRic disse:


> Às 11h30 era este o aspecto visto pelo satélite Terra.
> Note-se como as nuvens médias/altas projectam sombra sobre a camada de poeiras. Isso significa que as poeiras estão a altitude relativamente baixa ou mesmo à superfície.



Onde tem essas imagens de satélite? 
Obrigado! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (30 Mar 2021 às 17:49)

Boa tarde, Alvalade não foi excepção, cerca das 23:30 caíu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2,0 mm mas com chuva muito lamacenta. O dia hoje segue muito enevoado e empoeirado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lembro-me dum episódio intenso, em Fevereiro de 2017, mas este aparece-me ser ainda mais intenso. Mesmo com o carro parado aparecia que tinha feito um valente rally


O mais intenso de sempre, que me lembre, foi em Novembro de 1985, o céu ficou castanho laranja e choveu 50 mm, grande parte em lama.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 18:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Onde tem essas imagens de satélite?
> Obrigado!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É na Earth View da NASA: https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2021 às 20:12)

Bem, se não cair uma boa chuvada nos próximos dias, as lavagens dos carros vão ter um lucro valente. 
Cenário durante a tarde, idêntico ao de outras zonas:









Para além das pingas de lama, nota-se a acumulação de pó sobre os carros...





Amanhã deverão ser atingidos os 30ºC em alguns locais. Março de 2021 termina da pior maneira. 

Máxima de *23,2ºC*. 

*18,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2021 às 20:33)

Cenário idêntico aqui, com muita poeira o dia todo, o sol nem se viu, até cheguei a sentir-me mal com má disposição e dor de cabeça.


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2021 às 00:10)

Dia péssimo! O vento empurrava as poeiras para todo o lado, não se pode deixar nada aberto.

Agora, muitas rajadas fortes de vento, não esperava isto


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2021 às 11:22)

Boas, vento muito forte por aqui, na ordem dos 76 km/h. Até a barraca abana.


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2021 às 11:39)

23ºC e o vento continua insuportável!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2021 às 13:08)

Por aqui, 20ºC. A estação Faro (Aeroporto) às 12 h registava 52.9 km/h de vento médio. 

Na rua, com o uso de máscara evitasse os espirros, com a poeira e os pólens a voarem na rua, bastou tirá-la ao chegar a casa e espirrei 4 vezes seguidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2021 às 20:57)

Por Arraiolos, o dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu praticamente nublado, e por vento fraco a moderado, o que contribui para não aquecer tanto.


----------



## comentador (31 Mar 2021 às 21:13)

Boa noite, Março termina com o último dia bastante seco e ventoso. Faz já muita falta a chuva, já se nota a vegetação herbácea a mudar de cor nos pontos mais altos. Se não chover brevemente, estaremos novamente numa situação complicada para arranjar fenos e palhas para o gado nesta região, bem como os cereais e fruteiras.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2021 às 21:56)

Boa Noite,
Dia bastante ventoso até ao início da tarde, registei uma rajada de *61,2km/h* por volta do meio dia com a aplicação de medir o vento só para ter uma ideia. De resto, mais um dia de poeiras e bastante quente, mas podia ter sido pior caso não houvesse tanto vento e o sol não estivesse tão filtrado.
A quantidade de poeiras tem sido muita, mas é maior em altura, pois ao contrário de outras situações, nestes dias até se têm visto as serras. Já houve situações em que não se via mesmo nada.





Máx: *29,6ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Temperaturas de um dia de verão fresco aqui por estas bandas. 

Março termina com apenas *12.4mm* na estação de referência. Nunca pensei que fosse assim tão seco, mas enfim, foi demasiado bom até fevereiro.

Neste momento ainda estão* 19ºC*, mas amanhã a máxima deve dar um valente tombo.


----------

